# The Anti Christ has been elected President,Barack 666 Obama!?



## 52ndStreet (Nov 5, 2008)

I must warn all christian God loving Americans, that the Anti Christ may have been elected President of the United States of America. This man Barack Obama disrespected a minister and a Christian Church , that he was a member of. He has no repect for 
relegious principals what so ever.!


----------



## Dis (Nov 5, 2008)

52ndStreet said:


> I must warn all christian God loving Americans, that the Anti Christ may have been elected President of the United States of America. This man Barack Obama disrespected a minister and a Christian Church , that he was a member of. He has no repect for
> relegious principals what so ever.!



Have you lost your flipping mind?


----------



## Sunni Man (Nov 5, 2008)

Read your Bible 52ndStreet

It gives clues as to who the Anti-Christ will be.

Obama doesn't fit the description.


----------



## random3434 (Nov 5, 2008)

At least Obama isn't half alien, right 52nd Street!


----------



## 52ndStreet (Nov 5, 2008)

Echo Zulu said:


> At least Obama isn't half alien, right 52nd Street!



The His mothers genes may contain a few Rosewelian genetic DNA.She was a 
White Female atheist.?


----------



## random3434 (Nov 5, 2008)

52ndStreet said:


> The His mothers genes may contain a few Rosewelian genetic DNA.She was a
> White Female atheist.?



Now hold on there just a minute buddy....another conspiracy from you....you're saying she's a 

FEMALE!!!!!!!!!!! 




I forgot, you DID say the only ones the aliens want to mix their genes with were WHITE....you may be on to something 52nd-let me get in my oxygen chamber and ponder on this a bit..............


----------



## chloe (Nov 5, 2008)

Well other people have said he is "The One" who holds the seven stars in his right hand. I think that is also in Revelation.


----------



## GigiBowman (Nov 5, 2008)

No, you are wrong..he is not the Anti-Christ...he is not even a bird or a plane going into towers...he is

The great and powerful super O


----------



## dilloduck (Nov 5, 2008)

GigiBowman said:


> No, you are wrong..he is not the Anti-Christ...he is not even a bird or a plane going into towers...he is
> 
> The great and powerful super O


----------



## hjmick (Nov 5, 2008)

Geez, don't let Chris Matthews see this. If he got a "tingle up his leg" from a speech, just imagine the kind of effect this could have.


----------



## dilloduck (Nov 5, 2008)

hjmick said:


> Geez, don't let Chris Matthews see this. If he got a "tingle up his leg" from a speech, just imagine the kind of effect this could have.



We can only hope that it's painted on REAL black velvet too !


----------



## Care4all (Nov 6, 2008)

if he is the antichrist, he was put there by God....the bible clearly states that GOD released the beast from the abyss and gave power to the beast, the antichrist in our terms, in the book of revelation....

if he is the antichrist, he was given his power, by GOD....not by the voters on their own accord....he was given his power at the presice time that GOD chose, so that ALL that we have been told thru prophesy, can come in to fruition...

if he is the antichrist, the time is near and we should expect to see Christ soon.

Hold on to your faith...if he is the antichrist... and do not worry...all will be over, soon enough....

care


----------



## WhiteLion (Nov 21, 2008)

52ndStreet said:


> I must warn all christian God loving Americans, that the Anti Christ may have been elected President of the United States of America. This man Barack Obama disrespected a minister and a Christian Church , that he was a member of. He has no repect for
> relegious principals what so ever.!


Yeh and Louis Farrakhan and Rev Wright is his false prophets???

Folks get your facts straight, *Anti-Christ* is a mesmeric charismatic leader, the *False Prophet* is the Anti-christs spiritual mentor, and the *Beast* is a nation or a group of nations under the illusion of the Anti-christ.........*The mark of the beast*(or mark of the nation or group of nations), is their shared signified admiration of allegiance 666 to the ANTI_CHRIST....ALL IN THE BOOKS OF DANIEL & REVELATION

Want to be really stupefied for a change? take a look at this video and tell me if there's much hope left for the USA, talk about totally dumbed down... 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mm1K...ections-2008/64439-how-obama-got-elected.html
http://howobamagotelected.com/


----------



## chloe (Nov 22, 2008)

The first section is in chapters 5 through 11, and in this we have John being shown a series of visions symbolized by the seven seals and the seven trumpets. But if we kind of look at how these things are working, each one is a box within a box, it's sometimes really thought of that way, as a series of Chinese boxes. You open the seals and when you get to the sixth seal things are looking really bad and when you get to the seventh seal we find that the seventh seal is actually the seven trumpets and we start all over again going deeper and deeper into the story. Then when we get to the seventh trumpet in chapter 11, the trumpet blows and heaven opens and you see the revelation of the dragon and the woman. ... So chapters 12 through 14, the woman and the dragon and the beast, really is centerpiece of the story. And it is the underlying cosmic drama that John is showing, which reveals the principals, the combatants upon which the rest of the story is being played out. 

Then as we go from chapters 15 onward, we're told that those who are on the side of God and the angels, over against those who are on the side of the dragon and the beast, these combatants will come to a final battle and another series of seven plagues and another series of seven responses that will carry out the story to its natural end. So in the final analysis then the sevens that are opened up at the beginning of the story and the sevens that are opened up at the end of the story are really the same point, now able to be seen through a different understanding because of the central revelation of the dragon and the woman. ... 

*What's not in the Book of Revelation?*

Sometimes people are surprised that when they actually read the Book of Revelation of what's not there. Things that are typically associated with end time prophecies and typical language actually is not found in Revelation at all. ... Notably there's no reference whatsoever to the Antichrist. That terminology only shows up in two places in the entire New Testament. One time in First John and one time in the Second John, but not in the Book of Revelation itself. The other terminology that [is] sometimes thought to be in Revelation is the Rapture, that is, the snatching away of Christians just at the last moment before the Tribulation occurs. That, likewise, is not actually in the Book of Revelation itself, that actually comes from a passage in First Thessalonians. And so what we have to realize is that in some interpretations of the Book of Revelation--in fact most of them--the interpretation is created by bringing things into the Book of Revelation, into its scheme, that are not actually there and reading them as a kind of a jigsaw puzzle of eschatology and last judgment. 

What did John expect when he talked about new heaven, new earth, new Jerusalem?

The end of the Book of Revelation sees a new heaven and a new earth coming down and a new Jerusalem being established ... . What John seems to be suggesting in the original meaning of this work is that when the triumph of God comes over the dragon, over the forces of the devil, and the Roman Empire is toppled, a new heaven and earth will be created ... and that's the kingdom coming on earth. ... [He] anticipated a rebuilding of the real city of Jerusalem as part of this eschatalogic expectation. So John is looking for Jerusalem to be re-established soon, a new Temple to be built soon, and for this to be the symbol that God's kingdom is finally being established on earth, a pure kingdom of goodness in contrast to the kingdom of Satan that has been destroyed in the person of the Roman emperor. 

frontline: apocalypse!: apocalypticism explained: the book of revelation


----------



## jla1178 (Nov 22, 2008)

So that's Oprah's true identity.


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 22, 2008)

Obama wasnt born in the right area to be the antichrist(not that i would believe he was anyway)


LOL this is just more nonsense


----------



## xsited1 (Nov 22, 2008)

There is no question that Obama is the anti-christ.  Just read this and you'll be convinced:

Obama The Anti-Christ


----------



## Skeptik (Nov 22, 2008)

jla1178 said:


> So that's Oprah's true identity.



No, she wouldn't want to give up the real power just to be president.

Obama has to be a superhero.  Just look who he's replacing:






[/URL][/IMG]

Now, someone please tell us that the talk of Obama the "Antichrist" is just about as serious as the two pictures above.  

Or, maybe even not quite that serious.


----------



## elvis (Nov 23, 2008)

52ndStreet said:


> I must warn all christian God loving Americans, that the Anti Christ may have been elected President of the United States of America. This man Barack Obama disrespected a minister and a Christian Church , that he was a member of. He has no repect for
> relegious principals what so ever.!



Wait, I thought Bush was.  Wait I thought Clinton was.  oh , that's right.  It was Reagan because he had six letters in each of his three names.


----------



## Care4all (Nov 23, 2008)

xsited1 said:


> There is no question that Obama is the anti-christ.  Just read this and you'll be convinced:
> 
> Obama The Anti-Christ



i looked at it and it really makes no sense xsited...don't get yourself rapped up in that site, it is not well thought out and it leaves a great deal out of it, when it comes to the description of the antichirst and his characteristics and when it comes to so many other things that MUST come in to fruition in order for this to be the case....

yes he meets some characteristics, bold, arrogant...but SO DID president Bush and so do alot of politicians, CEO's etc!!! 

There are so many things not complete....the Temple is not rebuilt, he has not gone in to this Temple and declared himself to be God, the Two witnesses are not on the seen yet either, and all the religious....even the very elect, are not following him or being tricked by him...where is the False Profit also, who works in unison with him...just so so many things....xsited.

Do not worry....as i said before, if it does turn out that he is the "Beast out of the Abyss" then it means Christ will be here soon....

care


----------



## GigiBowman (Nov 23, 2008)

Skeptik said:


> No, she wouldn't want to give up the real power just to be president.
> 
> Obama has to be a superhero.  Just look who he's replacing:
> 
> ...



This is my idea of a superhero:


----------



## editec (Nov 23, 2008)

Obama is the_ Auntie_ Christ?

Is that anything like the Auntie Mame?

I hope so cause I love musicals and America could use an adult with  madcap sensibilities for a change.


----------



## CA95380 (Nov 23, 2008)

52ndStreet said:


> I must warn all christian God loving Americans, that the Anti Christ may have been elected President of the United States of America. This man Barack Obama disrespected a minister and a Christian Church , that he was a member of. He has no repect for
> relegious principals what so ever.!



 Oh, please!  

And anyway .... haven't you figured it out yet?  One time a wise one said - Quote: _ "We, are all dead, and this is hell right here on earth!" _


Don't ask me who said that quote - cause I made it up!


----------



## Care4all (Nov 23, 2008)

CA95380 said:


> Oh, please!
> 
> And anyway .... haven't you figured it out yet?  One time a wise one said - Quote: _ "We, are all dead, and this is hell right here on earth!" _
> 
> ...



That's actually what the Bible says!    That Satan was cast down to earth....if that's the case, then we might be living in "hell", his dominion, here on earth!!!!!


----------



## editec (Nov 23, 2008)

Care4all said:


> That's actually what the Bible says!  That Satan was cast down to earth....if that's the case, then we might be living in "hell", his dominion, here on earth!!!!!


 

No no no...you have that kinda wong.

Heaven is where God reigns, Hell is where Satan reigns, and earth is a free fire zone when they play their games with out lives in balance and keep score.

Why anybody worships either of these dieties I cannot say.

Clearly many of us down here on earth are morally superior to both of them.


----------



## CA95380 (Nov 23, 2008)

editec said:


> No no no...you have that kinda wong.
> 
> Heaven is where God reigns, Hell is where Satan reigns, and earth is a free fire zone when they play their games with out lives in balance and keep score.
> 
> ...



Just my opinion - but I think you are "off base" with that quote you made above ... I believe they are "both real" ... and we are about ready to find out just "how real" they both actually are!   We are morally superior????  Interesting   Just wait and see.


----------



## Care4all (Nov 23, 2008)

CA95380 said:


> Just my opinion - but I think you are "off base" with that quote you made above ... I believe they are "both real" ... and we are about ready to find out just "how real" they both actually are!   We are morally superior????  Interesting   Just wait and see.




me too.....and we will see!!!


----------



## WhiteLion (Nov 24, 2008)

Care4all said:


> That's actually what the Bible says!    That Satan was cast down to earth....if that's the case, then we might be living in "hell", his dominion, here on earth!!!!!



I seriously wish that were the case, however HELL, Hades, or Sheol is just a grave type holding tank where your physical roiting corpse will disintegrate for eternity, but the *unrepented soul* awaits(on ice or in a state of limbo) the WHITE THRONE JUDGEMENT. The "LAKE OF FIRE" is another story its punishment is, "post-White Throne Judgement"(if you died in your sin, you will be awaken up out of HELL to face your judgement at this time), Lake of Fire burns with sulfer and brimstone is in another dimension altogether the bent time and space relativity unknown to the human imagination, some call the 4th dimension. All of mans imaginable carnage cant even begin to pale to compare to this place. A place of ever increasing purpetual torment with no end. I once used an analogy that described the duration of the lake of fire; if there was a solid forged steel ball the size of earth and there was a bird that circled it, ever so lightly brushing it with its wing tips taking the steel dust back to the moon, by the time the bird brush down this steel ball to nothing and transferred all the dust shavings to the moon, eternal torment would be just beginning.........Folks philosophy cant assortain GOD, GOD is not of our empathy of dimension, GOD laid down measurements to give us some idea of understanding HIM, GOD is omnipresent, HE's 3 in one, HE is the dimension of dimensions. The first time GOD visited this lumpy and formless asteroid we now call earth, it caused the Bio-Genesis effect, the second time GOD visited the earth was thru and in the love of his son JESUS THE CHRIST to save all mankind from HIS third and final visit THE GREAT WHITE THRONE JUDGEMENT...where the wheat and the tears are seperated the earth and heaven are merged and the final and new Genesis effect takes place... 

See we could never stand in the presence of GOD it would be like standing in the middle of a blast furnace or a 30 mega ton hydrogen explosion in our human flesh state, thats why GOD came in flesh form of HIS son JESUS THE CHRIST(THE WORD) because HE loves HIS creation, he gave us freewill to choose to love HIM or to reject HIM. All of our diseases and disasters are direct result of rejecting and rebelling against GOD, GOD didnt cause these things, HE allowed us to cause them out of sheer freewill, it was our choice, we ran from HIM, HE's always been there. GOD is waiting he has all the time because HE is TIME, but unfortunately we are not and are running out of it......Folks run to the mercy seat, run as fast as you can, not one prophesy has ever failed all have been fulfilled....I m only the messenger, the WHITELION of the line of William the Conquorer Domesday, the sons of the lost and last line thereof...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pbuDlbx-_Ng]YouTube - Mercy Seat Vicki Yohe[/ame]

 2 Thessalonians 2 
1 Now we beseech you, brethren, by the coming of our Lord Jesus Christ, and by our gathering together unto him, 2 That ye be not soon shaken in mind, or be troubled, neither by spirit, nor by word, nor by letter as from us, as that the day of Christ is at hand. 3 Let no man deceive you by any means: for that day shall not come, except there come a falling away first, and that man of sin be revealed, the son of perdition; 4 Who opposeth and exalteth himself above all that is called God, or that is worshipped; so that he as God sitteth in the temple of God, shewing himself that he is God. 5 Remember ye not, that, when I was yet with you, I told you these things? 6 And now ye know what withholdeth that he might be revealed in his time. 7 For the mystery of iniquity doth already work: only he who now letteth will let, until he be taken out of the way. 8 And then shall that Wicked be revealed, whom the Lord shall consume with the spirit of his mouth, and shall *destroy with the brightness of his coming:* 9 Even him, whose coming is after the working of Satan with all power and signs and lying wonders, 10 And with all deceivableness of unrighteousness in them that perish; because they received not the love of the truth, that they might be saved. 11 And for this cause God shall send them strong delusion, that they should believe a lie: 12 That they all might be damned who believed not the truth, but had pleasure in unrighteousness.


----------



## chloe (Nov 24, 2008)

chloe said:


> The first section is in chapters 5 through 11, and in this we have John being shown a series of visions symbolized by the seven seals and the seven trumpets. But if we kind of look at how these things are working, each one is a box within a box, it's sometimes really thought of that way, as a series of Chinese boxes. You open the seals and when you get to the sixth seal things are looking really bad and when you get to the seventh seal we find that the seventh seal is actually the seven trumpets and we start all over again going deeper and deeper into the story. Then when we get to the seventh trumpet in chapter 11, the trumpet blows and heaven opens and you see the revelation of the dragon and the woman. ... So chapters 12 through 14, the woman and the dragon and the beast, really is centerpiece of the story. And it is the underlying cosmic drama that John is showing, which reveals the principals, the combatants upon which the rest of the story is being played out.
> 
> Then as we go from chapters 15 onward, we're told that those who are on the side of God and the angels, over against those who are on the side of the dragon and the beast, these combatants will come to a final battle and another series of seven plagues and another series of seven responses that will carry out the story to its natural end. So in the final analysis then the sevens that are opened up at the beginning of the story and the sevens that are opened up at the end of the story are really the same point, now able to be seen through a different understanding because of the central revelation of the *dragon and the woman*. ...
> 
> ...



Maybe China is the dragon.....


----------



## Toro (Nov 24, 2008)

> The time of the Great Darkening will be marked by falling paper profits, the vanishing of the great industry of iron horses along a northern river, and their team of armored warriors who will go 0-16.
> 
> The leader of the Great Darkening will come from the school of Beelzebub, in the city of revolution, where they scoff at the real patriots and believers.  The real patriots and believers will be noted by those who think that Trigonometry is the name of the fifth child born to the woman of the ice, who was spite down by Satan's minions on the Katie Couric Show, she being sent to earth by Satan himself.
> 
> ...



From the lost book of Gull-I-belle, chapter 0, verses 1,657,398-1,657,402.


----------



## PackMule (Nov 27, 2008)

52ndStreet said:


> I must warn all christian God loving Americans, that the Anti Christ may have been elected President of the United States of America. This man Barack Obama disrespected a minister and a Christian Church , that he was a member of. He has no repect for
> relegious principals what so ever.!


______________________________________________________________-

DUMB to the Core!
THE WORD "CHRIST MEANS... ANOINTED ONE!!!!"
  B. O. WILL BE "ANOINTED ONE " ON INAUGURATION DAY!!! {ANOTHER CHRIST!}   { 6 6 6 = Unity of Men!}~ Grandfather & Grandson & Father/Son! Or A Man that is: Grandfather & Son & Grandson! Or ~ One Man that is All Three! 1903: Grandfather & + 20 Years = 1920 Dad & + 20 Years = Son & + 20 Years = Grandson. [5 Living Generations.] ( If "I" & My Dad & My Granddad & My Son & Grand Son ~ Were At The Thanksgiving Dinner Table!) " (The "I" Would be one of the 6's, My Father would be a 6, & My Son Would be a 6. @ The Table) 
Aprox. 60 Years


----------



## WhiteLion (Nov 27, 2008)

PackMule said:


> ______________________________________________________________-
> 
> DUMB to the Core!
> THE WORD "CHRIST MEANS... ANOINTED ONE!!!!"
> ...


*If* Islam is Anti-Christ, or dont beleive, and or is against Jesus the Christ, which is GOD come in the flesh, and is the only GOD and only way to heaven is any consolation?, then *if* Obamanation is sworn in on the Koran on inauguration day, he will be the choosen *ONE*, you fools.

http://pal2pal.com/BLOGEE/images/uploads/obama420.jpg

http://growabrain.typepad.com/photos/uncategorized/2008/07/25/jesus_obama.jpg


----------



## PackMule (Nov 27, 2008)

Jesus the Christ, ~ Means the choice was CONGRESS NOT PRESIDENT!   OR JURY - NOT JUDGE! ( Jesus = God with "US!"

Preachers have taken the flock to Distruction!!!


----------



## xsited1 (Nov 27, 2008)

Care4all said:


> i looked at it and it really makes no sense xsited...don't get yourself rapped up in that site, it is not well thought out and it leaves a great deal out of it, when it comes to the description of the antichirst and his characteristics and when it comes to so many other things that MUST come in to fruition in order for this to be the case....
> 
> yes he meets some characteristics, bold, arrogant...but SO DID president Bush and so do alot of politicians, CEO's etc!!!
> 
> ...



Uh, okay.  It was a joke.  I guess I didn't make it obvious enough, although I thought the picture was a dead-giveaway.


----------



## PackMule (Nov 27, 2008)

which is GOD come in the flesh! *GOD ISN'T THAT DUMB!!!*


----------



## Old Rocks (Nov 27, 2008)

editec said:


> No no no...you have that kinda wong.
> 
> Heaven is where God reigns, Hell is where Satan reigns, and earth is a free fire zone when they play their games with out lives in balance and keep score.
> 
> ...




Demons and shadows out of the depths of their nightmares. Yet they put more faith in this kind of foolishness than in their own humanity.


----------



## WhiteLion (Nov 27, 2008)

PackMule said:


> Jesus the Christ, ~ Means the choice was CONGRESS NOT PRESIDENT!   OR JURY - NOT JUDGE! ( Jesus = God with "US!"
> 
> Preachers have taken the flock to Distruction!!!


John 12:8 For the poor always ye have with you; but me ye have not always. Dude you are totally lost in this arena


----------



## WhiteLion (Nov 27, 2008)

Old Rocks said:


> Demons and shadows out of the depths of their nightmares. Yet they put more faith in this kind of foolishness than in their own humanity.



1Corinthians 1:18-25
18For the message of the cross is foolishness to those who are perishing, but to us who are being saved it is the power of God. 19For it is written: 
   "I will destroy the wisdom of the wise; 
      the intelligence of the intelligent I will frustrate."[a] 
 20Where is the wise man? Where is the scholar? Where is the philosopher of this age? Has not God made foolish the wisdom of the world? 21For since in the wisdom of God the world through its wisdom did not know him, God was pleased through the foolishness of what was preached to save those who believe. 22Jews demand miraculous signs and Greeks look for wisdom, 23but we preach Christ crucified: a stumbling block to Jews and foolishness to Gentiles, 24but to those whom God has called, both Jews and Greeks, Christ the power of God and the wisdom of God. 25For the foolishness of God is wiser than man's wisdom, and the weakness of God is stronger than man's strength.

The World built the Titanic(Not even GOD can sink the Titanic?), the Christians built the Ark, which one went to the bottom in 3 pieces..............

Hebrews 10:31 It is a fearful thing to fall into the hands of the living God.


----------



## Old Rocks (Nov 27, 2008)

The Ark as described in the Biblical version never existed. Just a rehash of the Gilgamesh Epic.


----------



## WhiteLion (Nov 27, 2008)

Old Rocks said:


> The Ark as described in the Biblical version never existed. Just a rehash of the Gilgamesh Epic.


 Gilgamesh Epic is fictionary peoms of his own myth and stories of his nighmares, however nothing more than Deluge (mythology). All these myths were nothing more than the earliest forms of propaganda against the Hebrew Torah of the times, and ment nothing to the Hebrews then, nor the Jews and Christians of modern times, but your welcome to beleive Deluge (mythology).  if you like...

Psalm 14:1 The fool has said in his heart, There is no God.

Noah's Ark - Truth or Myth?


----------



## PackMule (Nov 30, 2008)

WhiteLion said:


> Gilgamesh Epic is fictionary peoms of his own myth and stories of his nighmares, however nothing more than Deluge (mythology). All these myths were nothing more than the earliest forms of propaganda against the Hebrew Torah of the times, and ment nothing to the Hebrews then, nor the Jews and Christians of modern times, but your welcome to beleive Deluge (mythology).  if you like...
> 
> Psalm 14:1 The fool has said in his heart, There is no God.
> 
> Noah's Ark - Truth or Myth?


---------------------------------------------------------------------

God ordered Noah, who was 600 years old, < 600 / 12 Months = 50 Years Old!!  The Lunatics Called Each Full Moon A Year!
  The Ark Was The Covenant of God!  Means: What God Made & Gave Earth!


----------



## editec (Dec 1, 2008)

I reread this thread and I marvel at the faith that some of you have in these scary fairy tales.

No wonder the world is a mess.


----------



## PackMule (Dec 1, 2008)

editec said:


> I reread this thread and I marvel at the faith that some of you have in these scary fairy tales.
> 
> No wonder the world is a mess.


_________________________________________________________________

  Do You Call: Humpty Dumpty ~ Scary?
 Do You Call: The 3 Little Pigs Scary?  
    THEY ARE INPORTANT MESSAGES!!!


----------



## Abelian Sea (Dec 1, 2008)

52ndStreet said:


> I must warn all christian God loving Americans, that the Anti Christ may have been elected President of the United States of America.



Yeah, that happens once every four years or so.


----------



## WhiteLion (Dec 3, 2008)

PackMule said:


> ---------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> God ordered Noah, who was 600 years old, < 600 / 12 Months = 50 Years Old!!  The Lunatics Called Each Full Moon A Year!
> The Ark Was The Covenant of God!  Means: What God Made & Gave Earth!


WTF???


----------



## PackMule (Dec 3, 2008)

WhiteLion said:


> WTF???



   The Ark Was the First ZOO.  The Flood Was the people Objecting to putting Animals in confinement!


----------



## WhiteLion (Dec 3, 2008)

editec said:


> I reread this thread and I marvel at the faith that some of you have in these scary fairy tales.
> 
> No wonder the world is a mess.


No marval at all, fairy tales are all in your head, that's whats scary


----------



## PatBuchanan (Dec 21, 2008)

Sunni Man said:


> Read your Bible 52ndStreet
> 
> It gives clues as to who the Anti-Christ will be.
> 
> Obama doesn't fit the description.



II John 7 For many impostors have gone out into the world, who do not confess Christ as having come incarnated. Such a person is the deceiver and the antichrist.

I John 2:18 Children, the final hour is here and, as you have heard that antichrist is coming, even now many antichrists have arisen, from which we gather certainly that it is the last hour.


----------



## Care4all (Dec 21, 2008)

PatBuchanan said:


> II John 7 For many impostors have gone out into the world, who do not confess Christ as having come incarnated. Such a person is the deceiver and the antichrist.
> 
> I John 2:18 Children, the final hour is here and, as you have heard that antichrist is coming, even now many antichrists have arisen, from which we gather certainly that it is the last hour.


fyi....
king james is known as one pf the purest translations of the bible in to english...

and it says ''*an* antichrist'' not ''*the* antichrist''!

*2 John 1:7 (King James Version)

 7For many deceivers are entered into the world, who confess not that Jesus Christ is come in the flesh. This is a deceiver and an antichrist.*


----------



## YWN666 (Dec 21, 2008)

52ndStreet said:


> I must warn all christian God loving Americans, that the Anti Christ may have been elected President of the United States of America. This man Barack Obama disrespected a minister and a Christian Church , that he was a member of. He has no repect for
> relegious principals what so ever.!



Nonsense.  It's already been determined that the anti-christ is a carpet salesman from Dubuque, Iowa named Charlie Thornton.


----------



## DiveCon (Dec 21, 2008)

PatBuchanan said:


> II John 7 For many impostors have gone out into the world, who do not confess Christ as having come incarnated. Such a person is the deceiver and the antichrist.
> 
> I John 2:18 Children, the final hour is here and, as you have heard that antichrist is coming, even now many antichrists have arisen, from which we gather certainly that it is the last hour.


hmmm, Obama was born in HI, i didnt know the kingdom of Alexander the Great stretched that far


----------



## WhiteLion (Dec 23, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> hmmm, Obama was born in HI, i didnt know the kingdom of Alexander the Great stretched that far


Wait till you see his likeness of NERO


----------



## USveteran (Oct 7, 2011)

Interesting, Whitelion.


----------



## rdean (Oct 7, 2011)

52ndStreet said:


> I must warn all christian God loving Americans, that the Anti Christ may have been elected President of the United States of America. This man Barack Obama disrespected a minister and a Christian Church , that he was a member of. He has no repect for
> relegious principals what so ever.!



Be strong, you speak for many, many Republicans.  Perhaps even the majority.


----------



## Skeptik (Oct 7, 2011)

rdean said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> > I must warn all christian God loving Americans, that the Anti Christ may have been elected President of the United States of America. This man Barack Obama disrespected a minister and a Christian Church , that he was a member of. He has no repect for
> ...



No, the majority of Republicans are sane.


----------



## techieny (Oct 8, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Read your Bible 52ndStreet
> 
> It gives clues as to who the Anti-Christ will be.
> 
> Obama doesn't fit the description.



not sure, but could it be......


----------



## Jackson (Oct 8, 2011)

I don't know.  I was all for it.  That's why he didn't have a birth certificate.  Go figure....


----------



## rdean (Oct 9, 2011)

Jackson said:


> I don't know.  I was all for it.  That's why he didn't have a birth certificate.  Go figure....



Who didn't have a birth certificate?


----------



## rdean (Oct 9, 2011)

Skeptik said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > 52ndStreet said:
> ...



You can't prove that by who they vote for?

"Let him die"?

"Applauding executions"?

"Booing soldiers in Iraq"?

"Anti education"?

That's what passes for "sane" these days in the Republican Party.


----------



## Skeptik (Oct 9, 2011)

rdean said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know.  I was all for it.  That's why he didn't have a birth certificate.  Go figure....
> ...



Barack Obama, of course.  You see, me and the boys from Skull and Bones drew a pentagram on the floor and conjured him up.  Then, when the birth certificate issue just wouldn't go away, we got on our computers and made up a long form that looked just like the real thing. The fact is, the POTUS never was born, but sprang full grown from the hubs of Hades, called forward by an ancient ritual known only to my buddies and me.


----------



## yidnar (Oct 9, 2011)

i thought he was shat out !!!


----------



## rdean (Oct 9, 2011)

Skeptik said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



I knew that all along.  I just wanted someone else to say it first.


----------



## Middleoftheroad (Oct 10, 2011)

I think Obama failed the 7 years of global peace part, unless he starts now and somehow gets elected to a 2nd and 3rd term.


----------



## washamericom (Apr 6, 2012)

oprah's not doing so good lately. she's the one that found the great messiah... oh oprah !!


----------



## Obamerican (Apr 6, 2012)

washamericom said:


> oprah's not doing so good lately. she's the one that found the great messiah... oh oprah !!


But, but Obama's not a citizen!!! Wash has shown that this is true. This is the link that Wash posted to PROVE that Obama forged his own BC:

Obama Makes Stunning Admission About Forged Birth Certificate | America Matters


----------



## rdean (Apr 6, 2012)

52ndStreet said:


> I must warn all christian God loving Americans, that the Anti Christ may have been elected President of the United States of America. This man Barack Obama disrespected a minister and a Christian Church , that he was a member of. He has no repect for
> relegious principals what so ever.!



I'm pretty sure you're right.  We need to protect mystical chants and arcane text and our right to a "Supernatural Sunday".  Glory Bee.


----------



## rdean (Apr 6, 2012)

Middleoftheroad said:


> I think Obama failed the 7 years of global peace part, unless he starts now and somehow gets elected to a 2nd and 3rd term.



3rd, 4th and 5th.


----------



## Intense (Apr 6, 2012)

rdean said:


> Middleoftheroad said:
> 
> 
> > I think Obama failed the 7 years of global peace part, unless he starts now and somehow gets elected to a 2nd and 3rd term.
> ...



Only in Ameritopia would that happen.  Real Killer Thread You Guy's resurrected.


----------



## rdean (Apr 6, 2012)

Intense said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Middleoftheroad said:
> ...



I was making a joke.  The person before me was probably serious.


----------



## Intense (Apr 7, 2012)

rdean said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



That's a relief.  I bet Clinton want's more.


----------



## washamericom (Apr 7, 2012)

Intense said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Intense said:
> ...



which one ??


----------



## Iplaynaked (Apr 8, 2012)

52ndStreet said:


> I must warn all christian God loving Americans, that the Anti Christ may have been elected President of the United States of America. This man Barack Obama disrespected a minister and a Christian Church , that he was a member of. He has no repect for
> relegious principals what so ever.!



That's because RELIGION IS A CROCK OF SHIT IN A GIANT SHIT SOUP FOR ALL THE SHIT HEADS WHO BELIEVE IT! Thats me explaining it in simple terms.


----------



## sealybobo (May 11, 2012)

Obamerican said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > oprah's not doing so good lately. she's the one that found the great messiah... oh oprah !!
> ...




Seven signs that indicate that we're living during the Final Generation.

#7 Increase In Knowledge, Travel, Planes, & Cars

Sign #6 Terrorism, Violence, Evil, Falling Away From The Faith

Sign #5  Middle East Tension

Sign #4  The Spread of Nuclear Weapons

Sign #3  The Revived Roman Empire

Sign #2 Return of the Jews To Their Land

Mitt Romney and Corporations Complete the Coup and steal the White House Sign #1


----------

